# Cotton Mouth



## abnrmlisme (May 29, 2006)

Is cotton mouth disease contagious, what causes it & do the pills you can buy from the pet store really work or has someone had luck with a better product ? I think my bf’s goldfish have the disease bc his mouth is puffy & whitish. There are other fish in the tank & I’m worried about it spreading. 
~Dawn~


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

cotton mouth is very contagious...If it hasn't spread yet it may do so soon. 

I am not sure about the causes etc. but I do know that I have had somewhat of a success in treating it using the pills. The liquid stuff you buy usually has not helped so you are better off using the pills. Be careful if you have fish that are weak in the tank however...the pills are very strong and can kill the fish rather than helping. I have had this happen to me before. good luck though


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

For a second i thought you said that your bf had cotton mouth.........:chair: idiotic of me i know.........anyways cotton mouth is very dangerous. I recentlly had a black molly that died in 2 days from it. I tried "mouth fungus cure" by aquarium pharmecuticals and a day later my little guy was perished .....so be careful!!


----------

